# Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo Cigar Review - Great, but...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I just wasn't blown away. I don't know why, but the flavors, although very good, weren't intense enough for me. The usual padron flavors of cocoa, ...

Read the full review here: Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo Cigar Review - Great, but...


----------

